# What Might a 99 Maxima w/298k Miles, Bad Engine Worth



## nayabinghi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I am look for some feedback. I have a 99 Maxima with 298K in miles and a bad engine. 

First, I am not sure if I should fix this car. Besides the bad engine the car is the good condition. My mechanic said he can put a used engine in it for $1300, but am not sure if I should make such an investment.

Second, I know someone who wants to buy the car as is. How much should I ask for? 

Your recommendations are appreciated.


----------

